# Eucalyptus



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

Just wondering if all eucalyptus trees are bird safe or if any of them are bad for them


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

Eucalyptus is a very safe tree. Even the medical properties are beneficial to them. There are various species of eucalyptus, but there has never been a confirmed toxic eucalyptus tree. 
http://www.eclectusparrots.net/eucalyptus.html

I'd say you should probably remove the leaves because the leaves can contain pesticides and aspergillosis spores. I would remove the seeds too because there was one parrot who had a bad reaction to them.
http://beautyofbirds.com/safewoods.html


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

I was thinking about planting one that can be grown in a pot and letting them hang out on it :O


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

Oh that would be fun. Then you could let them eat the leaves and seeds and there wouldn't be any pesticides on it. Just watch out for any mold growth! 

The one parrot the person said had a bad reaction maybe had an allergy to it. I would watch out for that, but think it would be ok.


----------



## yokobirdie (Jul 9, 2014)

Yup! Eucalyptus is 100% Yoko Approved Bird Friendly!


----------



## CloudySkies (Jul 11, 2014)

Is it OK for all birds or just Australian birds?


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

i think all eucalyptus is bird safe since it's Australian!
cloudyskies, i'm not sure about other birds? what species are you thinking?


----------



## CloudySkies (Jul 11, 2014)

Oh, I was just curious if it was also safe for non-Australian originating parrots. Not that I'm going there! I swear, we are full up with birds at the moment.


----------

